

United States Naval Academy Cyber Security Course - aetch
http://www.usna.edu/CS/si110/

======
griffinmahon
I go to the Naval Academy, and am currently a plebe so I am in the first
mandatory cyber course, this one, right now (and have my exam on Wednesday!).
"Cyber" is truly a technology word you only hear in the gov't/military.

Chris Inglis -- former NSA deputy director -- is a member of the cyber
department.

~~~
aetch
Aha, someone else at the academy who reads HN ;)

Any past programming skill? I'm the guy who manages the menu app and backend
and will need someone to take over.

